# The Matrix sequels



## Santino (Aug 27, 2011)

They really fucked these up.


----------



## strung out (Aug 27, 2011)

as someone said to me once, the main problem with the matrix films is that people went into the first film expecting overblown sci-fi action and got cod philosophy, then went into the next two expecting something deep and philosophical and got overblown sci-fi action.

i don't mind the final two films, but they're pretty mindless.


----------



## Santino (Aug 27, 2011)

I hate the final two films, they're pretty mindless.


----------



## Santino (Aug 27, 2011)

That Niobe character is proper shit.


----------



## Santino (Aug 27, 2011)

"She's good."

Ugh, I just did a bit of sick.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2011)

I lost track of what was happening when those albino twins got involved


----------



## weltweit (Aug 27, 2011)

The first film is teh best imho .....


----------



## Yata (Aug 27, 2011)

The mindlessness of 2 and 3 makes them alright to watch every now and again. The 1st one has an expiration date when you can't watch it all the way through anymore without severe rolling of the eyes.


----------



## Santino (Aug 27, 2011)

I loudly dispute that mindless films are somehow watchable. Plots that don't work and action sequences that aren't justified aren't entertaining, they're shit and lazy, and anyone who disagrees has swallowed propaganda by The Man.


----------



## Yata (Aug 27, 2011)

The random shyt that usually comes out over summer with too much CG and/or random cars blowing up maybe but Matrix is all about hrgh hrgh hrgh pffsht pffsht boom boom peeeeeoooooowwwwwwwwww ouch hrgh hrgh hrgh bam pfsht pfsht boom boom peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeoooowwwwwwwwwww ROBOTS dgdgdgdgdgdgdgdgdgdg shhhh.... straight face... no more excellent adventures..... PFSHT PFSHT HRGH HRGH PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOWWWWW then some more robots
I think 2 and 3 improved on the series in that way, the world didn't need any more Matrix quotes just the PEEEEOOOWWWWW


----------



## Santino (Aug 27, 2011)

Yata said:


> The random shyt that usually comes out over summer with too much CG and/or random cars blowing up maybe but Matrix is all about hrgh hrgh hrgh pffsht pffsht boom boom peeeeeoooooowwwwwwwwww ouch hrgh hrgh hrgh bam pfsht pfsht boom boom peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeoooowwwwwwwwwww ROBOTS dgdgdgdgdgdgdgdgdgdg shhhh.... straight face... no more excellent adventures..... PFSHT PFSHT HRGH HRGH PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOWWWWW then some more robots


So, you agree with me, they're shit.


----------



## T & P (Aug 27, 2011)

The sequences were a major disappointment IMO; a shameless attempt to cash in on the success of the original film (so much so that they felt the need to stretch the non-story into not one but two films). They probably thought they were creating the epitome of cool with that cringeworthy Zion rave scene. As for the characters, I found myself not giving much of a shit if they lived or die. Trinity in particular was insufferable.

I like the track played during the highway chase scene. And the wife of the French bloke, who's fit as fuck. Other than that, shite. The architect? Six previous Matrixes and Zions? Fuck off.


----------



## 8den (Aug 27, 2011)

Between the first film and the two sequels one of the brothers divorced his wife, moved in with a dominatrix and became a transgender/transexual. It makes me think he might have not exactly been a 100% focused on the script writing preproduction phase of the two later films.

Oh and Will Smith was the first choice for Neo. Shudder.....


----------



## Santino (Aug 27, 2011)

8den said:


> Between the first film and the two sequels one of the brothers divorced his wife, moved in with a dominatrix and became a transgender/transexual. It makes me think he might have not exactly been a 100% focused on the script writing preproduction phase of the two later films.


Who can honestly say they haven't done that though?


----------



## 8den (Aug 27, 2011)

Santino said:


> Who can honestly say they haven't done that though?



Explains the start Revolutions though doesn't it?

"Rave at a fetish Ball, or as Larry likes to call it, a quiet night in with a few close friends".


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 28, 2011)

The sequels suffered enormously from losing their 'normal person' perspective. The matrix itself stopped resembling the real world, and i'm not sure if there were any 'plugged in' characters at all.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2011)

The first film has a protagonist that you follow on a journey of discovery. There is genuine peril for his life and the other heros around him, then he overcomes the super baddies in a triumphant overblown battle, using powers that nobody has ever seen before.

In the next film we don't follow neo anywhere, all the other heros can now take on all the agent smiths that they couldn't possibly battle let alone defeat before. Then there are even tougher baddies and everyone can fight them without dying too.

In the last film they could have just won by having more than one EMP in their base. Every ship had one FFS. In fact they could have just won back the whole planet by doing that. Instead the solution is to just carry on with everything just the way it was? Jesus, did we really need two 4 hour long films for that?

They should have all been in a deeper matrix or something cool like that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2011)

T & P said:


> The sequences were a major disappointment IMO; a shameless attempt to cash in on the success of the original film (so much so that they felt the need to stretch the non-story into not one but two films). They probably thought they were creating the epitome of cool with that cringeworthy Zion rave scene. As for the characters, I found myself not giving much of a shit if they lived or die. Trinity in particular was insufferable.
> 
> I like the track played during the highway chase scene. And the wife of the French bloke, who's fit as fuck. Other than that, shite. The architect? Six previous Matrixes and Zions? Fuck off.


 
I think that should be 'six different Matrices'


----------



## Belushi (Aug 28, 2011)

Only saw the first one, which was shit.

I was working in the IT sector when it came out; on the Monday after the opening weekend half our techies turned up for work in those long leather trenchcoats


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2011)

I knew a bloke at the time who had that phone with the woosh out panel. We thought he was the don.

see them now, they're fucking bricks


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2011)

That's another thing about the sequels. The tie in phones were shit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2011)

Wouldn't it have been brilliant if in the sequels they discovered that zion and all that stuff about being in the real world was just another level of the matrix to stop people escaping and they all had to find a real way out.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2011)

all gets a bit eXistenZe when you do that


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> all gets a bit eXistenZe when you do that



Yeah but nobody remembers that.


----------



## gsv (Aug 28, 2011)

The problem was thet the first film had a proper ending. It was complete ni itself. Nowhere to go. Then they decided to wank off the cash-donkey.

GS(v)


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah but nobody remembers that.


 
eXistenZe was worth 10 Matrix films. In concept and execution. Also, an organic weapon that fires tooth bullets?

DEATH TO THE DEMONESS ALEGRA GELLER!


----------



## 8den (Aug 28, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> eXistenZe was worth 10 Matrix films. In concept and execution. Also, an organic weapon that fires tooth bullets?
> 
> DEATH TO THE DEMONESS ALEGRA GELLER!



ExistenZe was videodrome with a nintendo gun made out of offal.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 28, 2011)

The DiCaprio one was the best


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2011)

videodrome had shit production values though. All 70s ropy like scanners


----------



## Cid (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 28, 2011)

Just like Harry Potter


----------



## Cid (Aug 28, 2011)

The first Harry Potter was shit.


----------



## Cid (Aug 28, 2011)

In fact I suppose I'd congratulate them on consistency.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2011)

Harry Potter is a bourgeois fantasy about how he, the Special one, escapes the confines of his life among normals and goes on to have Tom Browns adventures amongst the sort of m/c establishment that is part mallory towers and part Hobbiton Academy For Gifted Twats.

I hated those books


----------



## 8den (Aug 28, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Harry Potter is a bourgeois fantasy about how he, the Special one, escapes the confines of his life among normals and goes on to have Tom Browns adventures amongst the sort of m/c establishment that is part mallory towers and part Hobbiton Academy For Gifted Twats.
> 
> I hated those books



You secretly wanted to be Rupert Gritch didn't you DotC.


----------



## Cid (Aug 28, 2011)

Indeed. Not read the books, but watched the films back to back (ketamine may have been involved) - little better than eugenics for the free market generation.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 28, 2011)

Cid said:


> The first Harry Potter was shit.



Not quite as epically shit as it became later on.
Although I'm touched that y'all have taken me seriously enough to begin to discuss the point. It was a joke.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2011)

8den said:


> You secretly wanted to be Rupert Gritch didn't you DotC.


 
I secretly wanted a quidditch match to be interrupted by imperial stormtroopers on those hoverbikes. The Imperials slaughtering the dickheads entire with lasfire and screaming among flappy burning robes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> Not quite as epically shit as it became later on.
> Although I'm touched that y'all have taken me seriously enough to begin to discuss the point. It was a joke.


 
ALL FANTASY IS DEADLY SERIOUS TEMPAH.

it represents what we can't or won't articulate through the fiction of the mainstream.

/Serious Face is Serious.

/po


----------



## Cid (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah I fucking know that ffs? Why are people on urban so ready to see their bollocks as something people will take seriously?

AAArRGGHH!!!

I only realised it was a bank holiday tomorrow about 5 hours ago. I may be self employed but I'm going to take advantage of it and get pissed and ranty at my boss's expense anyway!


----------



## Cid (Aug 28, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I secretly wanted a quidditch match to be interrupted by imperial stormtroopers on those hoverbikes. The Imperials slaughtering the dickheads entire with lasfire and screaming among flappy burning robes.



But there'll be some obscure fucking spell that Harry discovers in some fucking dungeon guarded by a titan that can be defeated because you love your dad and it'll be called 'stormtrooperus distructorus'. Fucking load of shite with shite cherries.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 28, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> ALL FANTASY IS DEADLY SERIOUS TEMPAH.
> 
> it represents what we can't or won't articulate through the fiction of the mainstream.
> 
> ...



Even Harry Potter? Your commitment astounds me


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 28, 2011)

Cid said:


> The first Harry Potter was shit.


You mean the last Harry Potter.  Dreadful film.

I haven't seen any of the Matrix films.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 29, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> eXistenZe was worth 10 Matrix films. In concept and execution. Also, an organic weapon that fires tooth bullets?
> 
> DEATH TO THE DEMONESS ALEGRA GELLER!



Wow. I had forgotten about that film.  'Trout Farm.'


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 29, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Harry Potter is a bourgeois fantasy about how he, the Special one, escapes the confines of his life among normals and goes on to have Tom Browns adventures amongst the sort of m/c establishment that is part mallory towers and part Hobbiton Academy For Gifted Twats.
> 
> I hated those books



It would only be good if it turned out it was all in his mind. A fantasy in the broken mind of a boy who has lost his parents and lives with a family that loathes him. Yeah, it might be good if it had been pans labyrinth.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 29, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It would only be good if it turned out it was all in his mind. A fantasy in the broken mind of a boy who has lost his parents and lives with a family that loathes him. Yeah, it might be good if it had been pans labyrinth.


So you're saying the books would have been good if the 7th one had ended that way?

I think we're using different definitions of _good_.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 29, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> So you're saying the books would have been good if the 7th one had ended that way?
> 
> I think we're using different definitions of _good_.



No, I think if it was a different story altogether. If he had this fluffy children's story juxtaposed to the harsh reality of his real life and unstable mental condition, and if there was only one book and it wasn't a childrens book. What I mean is that the basic premise was played out in a different way. A bit like some of the takes on the shiny world of superheros by people like alan moore, pat mills or grant morrison.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 29, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> A bit like some of the takes on the shiny world of superheros by people like alan moore, pat mills or grant morrison.


That simile means nothing to me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 29, 2011)

A dark re-imagining of Potter. Not the actual books.


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> A dark re-imagining of Potter. Not the actual books.



Just wait around five minutes. Franchises are getting reboots all the time these days. Batman, Spiderman, Superman....

How about we give it to Noel "Mickey from Doctor Who" Clarke to do a gritty ish reboot.

"Check out me wand bruv, well weapon"....

On a complete aside looking on IMDB about Kidulthood it informs me that the films' plot keywords are

*Keywords:*

Growing Up | Ambulance | Spitting | Older Woman Younger Man Relationship | Split Screen  | See more »

Spitting?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2021)

The Matrix 4 is going to be called Matrix : Resurrections.

Cant say I'm excited for it though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 25, 2021)

8den said:


> How about we give it to Noel "Mickey from Doctor Who" Clarke to do a gritty ish reboot.



This has aged well.


----------

